# Georgia vs Auburn Game thread



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

14-7 UGA

If we can't Murry on the ground it's going to be a long day.

He's on fire and and UGA just whacked our returner on the KO.

Come on Tigers.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

Boykin down with a leg injury.  Hope he's ok.  Heck of a player.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 12, 2011)

That was and ugly shot that Bray took. Lucky we didn't get called for helmet to helmet.


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea ya'll were lucky not to get called, and the "first down" you got to start the first drive was "lucky" too.  

2 great catches by lutzy so far.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> That was and ugly shot that Bray took. Lucky we didn't get called for helmet to helmet.



Was on Tre Mason and it was helmet to helmet.  Big hit though.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

It was a clean shot though.  I think they usually only call the helmet to helmet penalty when it's a flagrant unnecessary roughness type play.


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

If auburn cant stop the pass this game could get nasty.  Uga looks much better on defense and a little better on offense......Come on auburn.  That Mcaleb scares the crap out of me, hes super fast.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

yep,  we have to get to Murry


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

WDE!  Crow-el Fumble recovered by Auburn!

Time to get the run game going.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Darn, Crowell, just hasnt been what he was hyped to be!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> Darn, Crowell, just hasnt been what he was hyped to be!



He is young.  He will get much better.


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Ddddddd!


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 12, 2011)

Karma


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Boykin is back, and the barners fumble!


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

Brutal..  Turnover


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Was on Tre Mason and it was helmet to helmet.  Big hit though.




Sorry thought they said Bray. Yep big hit.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Touchdown, Georgia!!!!!!!  Capitolize on mistakes!


----------



## Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

Murray to Figgens should have been a go-to play all season, and finally we see it!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2011)

Auburn's playing tiddly winks....Dogs are playin smash mouth and takin it right at em!!!Gonna be a long day for the tigers,I can already tell....Huge holes everywhere!!!


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Tigers- war eagles are just out coached, guess their coach, need more experience as a head coach!  just teasin the barners!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 12, 2011)

Really amazing return on the INT there


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

Auburns defense looks horrible.  I dont know that the young guys are holding up in their first season in the sec, theyve looked much better but look sick today.  Yes, this one is about to get/already is ugly.  Why isnt Frazier playing?  That Mosley kid looks bad, why no change?


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

Right now, we got nothing.  As soon as Mosley gets pressure, his eyes drop and he's looking for a place to land.

Murray is feasting on the back shoulder throws against our corners.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> Right now, we got nothing.



i know how u feel, the dawgs have been there a lot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2011)

Dang, what a blowout.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 12, 2011)

We have an official blow out.


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

getting ugly.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 12, 2011)

LOOKIN' GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Where's Spots? 

its still early and we can see a big tunraround!


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

If auburn has a shot in the dark they better switch qb's, this guy is worse than Garcia.  Where is frazier?


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

At least use Fraizer to get the run going.


----------



## Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

Once again, Crowell is the missing man.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> If auburn has a shot in the dark they better switch qb's, this guy is worse than Garcia.  Where is frazier?



Why do i think ur pulling for auburn? lol


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 12, 2011)

garnede said:


> At least use Fraizer to get the run going.



My God Ted Roof looks befuzzled..... WOW


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

shanked punt go au!


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> My God Ted Roof looks befuzzled..... WOW



He IS befuzzled


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

2 sacks in a row!  what are we doing!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 12, 2011)

Go to the locker room and regroup or something....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 12, 2011)

Chin up Barners, this a young but talented team.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

half time


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

Mosley is lost.  No idea what to do.


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> Why do i think ur pulling for auburn? lol



  No idea why you think that but im an auburn fan tonight for the east title but that doesnt look to be possible.  Mosely looks like he is the third string backup on a bad high school team......  How long will cheezeit keep him in there?


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> No idea why you think that but im an auburn fan tonight for the east title but that doesnt look to be possible.  Mosely looks like he is the third string backup on a bad high school team......  How long will cheezeit keep him in there?



i hope the rest of the game!


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

what a great game! Georgia is turning into a good team!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> Mosley is lost.  No idea what to do.



Yea, he was certainly not ready for this game. He is getting zero help from the o-line either.  Our youth and poor secondary is killing us    

Now I want to see if they will show some heart.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2011)

The DAWGS finally came to play and are playing some good football.

Murry is make good throws and spot on.

BoBois calling a good game so far.

The Defence is playing great.

BoBo is calling a good game.

That is what I see is happening to Auburn.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

There's a lot of time left and you guys are great at comebacks!

I do hope it doesnt work this time, but i've been disappointed many times before!


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, he was certainly not ready for this game. He is getting zero help from the o-line either.  Our youth and poor secondary is killing us
> 
> Now I want to see if they will show some heart.



It will be tough to win with this deficit, but can we keep it respectable and show some heart?  Or will we give up and let uga blow us out some more?


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow what a hit on Murray!


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

We were showing some heart, but then we fumbled again. !@#$%!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

garnede said:


> We were showing some heart, but then we fumbled again. !@#$%!!!!



This is the problem with this team.  When we get gashed, we can not stop the bleeding.  

Big catch then a fumble.


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> This is the problem with this team.  When we get gashed, we can not stop the bleeding.
> 
> Big catch then a fumble.


   We all know this is a young team and they played their hearts out to start the year but i think the sec is taking its toll on some young guys, they arent quiting but the gashing and bleeding started when they kicked to UGA.  Three problems i can see with auburn tonight....They cant stop the pass and that is killing them.  They cant do anything on offense and mosely looks bad.  Theyre outmanned and getting manhandled on both sides of the ball.  Oh well, I guess kentucky is my last hope


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

woohoo!


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> We all know this is a young team and they played their hearts out to start the year but i think the sec is taking its toll on some young guys, they arent quiting but the gashing and bleeding started when they kicked to UGA.  Three problems i can see with auburn tonight....They cant stop the pass and that is killing them.  They cant do anything on offense and mosely looks bad.  Theyre outmanned and getting manhandled on both sides of the ball.  Oh well, I guess kentucky is my last hope



So...no hope?


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> We all know this is a young team and they played their hearts out to start the year but i think the sec is taking its toll on some young guys, they arent quiting but the gashing and bleeding started when they kicked to UGA.  Three problems i can see with auburn tonight....They cant stop the pass and that is killing them.  They cant do anything on offense and mosely looks bad.  Theyre outmanned and getting manhandled on both sides of the ball.  Oh well, I guess kentucky is my last hope



Mosley is ok, it is just UGA does not believe we can run.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 12, 2011)

garnede said:


> Wow what a hit on Murray!



Are you talking about the dive for his knees?!!!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 12, 2011)

garnede said:


> Wow what a hit on Murray!



Guess we were "lucky" his career wasn't ended.  Oh well, going back to enjoying every second of this tail whipping!!!!


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

garnede said:


> Mosley is ok, it is just UGA does not believe we can run.



  Georgia is putting on some serius pressure, does auburn not know what a screen is?  Georgia and everybody watching this game knows auburn cant run the ball tonight.  Mosely holds the ball way too long but he really has no options as the d linemen are running over his line.  I would have thought Frazier would come in and try to get a running game started, Mosely has no mobility and looks bad.  Why not trotter?  I dont know that it would have helped auburn get in the game early on but i would have thought chizzick would have made a change or adapted to get something going.  This is one of the most dominated games ive saw all season.  Georgia is looking good tonight, theyre playing very good and with purpose but auburn isnt hurting them with the total effort.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2011)

Enjoying this rather boring second half, wishing that hit on Murray would've been on their guy but I thought it was a textbook tackle.


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> So...no hope?



NO


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2011)

Defense is sending a message. It is remember Farley.  Remember your taunts.  Well, now they can remember this at Auburn!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Alabam loses to LSwho is yesterdays wine...*

Wiggle Wiggle War Eagle!!! 

Roll Tide Roll...

*V*


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Way to play, Dawgs!!!!

look out LSU!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Good game Auburn!


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 12, 2011)

Its nice to see Georgia, put an old fashioned butt whipping on Auburn!


----------



## lab (Nov 12, 2011)

Great game Dawgs!!!!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 12, 2011)

Please bring on the B-team.  See if they can get "lucky" too.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

This game has been a true joy!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope the Dogs get the ball back and can go three and out so Drew can improve on his punt average.  His ONLY punt tonight was not good.  Guess his leg fell asleep watching the offense.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, clean game.

Didn't see this happening. I don't think we're that much better than Auburn. We'll take it.

Hello....LSU..


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 12, 2011)

That's the way I like it!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice game Dawgs.   We had nothing for you.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Nice, clean game.
> 
> Didn't see this happening. I don't think we're that much better than Auburn. We'll take it.
> 
> Hello....LSU..


I have to disagree. We dominated them on every aspect of the game. This was our 1st complete game in along long time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nice game Dawgs.   We had nothing for you.


----------



## Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

Good game Auburn..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I have to disagree. We dominated them on every aspect of the game. This was our 1st complete game in along long time. Go Dawgs!



Sandbag.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sandbag.


----------



## DDD (Nov 12, 2011)

For once we fired on all 8 cylinders.  

For once we put a team away and locked the door.

For once we played a smart game.

For once our guys acted like they had "been there" before.

If we stand any chance at all in the Dome, we have to play just like we did tonight.

Auburn played well, they just ran into a train that finally stayed on the track and did not derail.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 12, 2011)

Now I hope they play with this same level of intensity against UK and don't get lulled to sleep then take a brick to the head.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nice game Dawgs.   We had nothing for you.



Thanks Spots!  Go get the Tide now!  Good luck Barners.


----------



## DDD (Nov 12, 2011)

Fire mark richt!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

DDD said:


> Fire mark richt!!!!



BoBO too!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 12, 2011)

Good game barners. Bring on the best of the West!


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations Georgia....great win.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2011)

Good game Dogs.  I'm afraid that's all we had.  If we had gotten a couple of crazy breaks we might have kept it a tad more interesting, but we were no match.

I thought we had a puncher's chance, but it was straight up beating.


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 12, 2011)

Man if we would have just beat the gamecocks..


----------



## garnede (Nov 12, 2011)

Well it looks like UGA evened the score, 115 years and 0 points difference between the two teams, I think.  AU 54 games - UGA 53 - 8 Ties.  WDE


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nice game Dawgs.   We had nothing for you.



Thanks, It was a good game. 
Good Luck to ya'll the rest of the season. 
We need to keep up the emotion and intensity. One game at a time is the key right now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Congratulations Georgia....great win.



Not sure it matters any more.  Lol. TCU got cha.


----------



## tdw3684 (Nov 12, 2011)

The Dawgs have scored 76 more points than Auburn.  Still pretty close after 115 games.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

It the souths oldest rivalry!! We wanted it today.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Spots, just wanted to make sure you were aware, 304 yds rushing by UGA, I told you so.  In all seriousness, classy game with few penatlities was a nice change.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> Hey Spots, just wanted to make sure you were aware, 304 yds rushing by UGA, I told you so.  In all seriousness, classy game with few penatlities was a nice change.



Yep. I saw that. Nice call.      See you guys next year at Jordan Hare.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 12, 2011)

*Good Game*

Whoops our butts good game dawgs


----------



## Resica (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice win. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2011)

I Say It's Great, To Be, A Georgia Bulldawg!!

Just got home from the game and man was it a fun afternoon!

Good game Tigers and I have't looked at any other website but what is the word on the Auburn guy that got taken out of the game?? That was a nasty lick to the knee and saw him on the sidelines... I hope it's not as bad as it looked! I hope the young man gets good news tomorrow and can still play.. That sucked! I wanted a game where neither of us had injuries!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure either. I hope he's ok too. We lost Geathers too. Ankle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure either. I hope he's ok too. We lost Geathers too. Ankle.



Didn't see that!

But I did just get this in an email...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn't see that!
> 
> But I did just get this in an email...



You know a w is a w and a l is a l, but a TAIL WHOOPIN IS A TAIL WHOOPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You know a w is a w and a l is a l, but a TAIL WHOOPIN IS A TAIL WHOOPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And it WAS!

 I don't want to go to crazy on here simply for respect to Spots... Spots, don't throw an Unsportsmanlike flag at us for enjoying this win! WE REALLY NEEDED IT, as a whole!


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 12, 2011)

A few stats from the game...

UGA had 30 first downs and went 80-90% on third down conversions 

We had 300 yards rushing and over 500 total yards. 

5 sacks and 1 pic 6. 3 total turnovers created by the UGA D. 

What in the heck did y'all do in your off week?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> A few stats from the game...
> 
> UGA had 30 first downs and went 80-90% on third down conversions
> 
> ...



And not one claim that our defensive players tried to kill their quarterback or intentionally injure their players.  Several left the field limping, but they were good clean hits that shocked their system.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

Good win for the Dawgs and since I "dislike" the Barners more than UGA, I was pulling for y'all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 13, 2011)

Great win and along the same lines as David Mills I am glad SCe took care of the Gators and hung another L on em', beat them down some more, now we need to keep our focus and whip Kentucky next week.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> A few stats from the game...
> 
> UGA had 30 first downs and went 80-90% on third down conversions
> 
> ...




we had two weeks off,in one of them weeks we had a practice game against New Mexico to home in our skills


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Here kitty, kitty, kitty.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

It has been a great weekend for the dawg nation. After tonight this game will be in the past. They will be getting ready for UK. With all that. One more  Auburn!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep.  I'm gonna enjoy the win for the rest of the night then I'm thinking about Kentucky starting tomorrow.  They have absolutely nothing to lose so we need to focus on doing what we need to get done to be ready to find a way to win Saturday.  Gonna enjoy the win for a few more hours.  No disrespect to any of the Auburn guys with this, I just thought it was funny.  Here's what Early Cuyler said-


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> It has been a great weekend for the dawg nation. After tonight this game will be in the past. They will be getting ready for UK. With all that. One more  Auburn!!



I like this version better.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

I think thats trooper singing in your video Brad with no towell.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think thats trooper singing in your video Brad with no towell.......



Check out that entire thing.  Hilarious.  I couldn't post it here.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure didn't see that coming. I'm glad our boys came out and played as complete a game as we've seen the last few years. 

Murray had a heck of a game, throwing TD passes to four different receivers. He also broke Stafford's school record for TDs in a season. Bobo actually called a great game. Auburn's defense was so worried about preventing the deep ball that Murray was feasting on the back shoulder of his receivers. What an awesome catch by Bennett!

Crowell started out slow and coughed it up twice, but came on strong in the second half. Carlton Thomas did a great job picking up the slack in the first half. It was nice to have two backs with over 100 yards.

The defense continued to play well and finally put some points on the board with Rambo's pick six. Jarvis Jones is now the SEC leader in sacks! Auburn's Lemonier is right behind him and had two of his own in the game.

I'm glad that everyone seemed to put last year behind them and it was a clean game. I haven't seen an update on Bell, but I hope the guy recovers. That looked nasty.

The Dawgs extended their points lead in the series and cut the win-loss deficit down to one game.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 14, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Nice, clean game.
> 
> Didn't see this happening. I don't think we're that much better than Auburn. We'll take it.
> 
> Hello....LSU..



Hello Dawg fans.... we got a little something for ya!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Dawg fans.... we got a little something for ya!



Aint skeered!:nono:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 14, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Aint skeered!:nono:



You wanna bet???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna bet???



:trampoline:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Sure didn't see that coming. I'm glad our boys came out and played as complete a game as we've seen the last few years.
> 
> Murray had a heck of a game, throwing TD passes to four different receivers. He also broke Stafford's school record for TDs in a season. Bobo actually called a great game. Auburn's defense was so worried about preventing the deep ball that Murray was feasting on the back shoulder of his receivers. What an awesome catch by Bennett!
> 
> ...



Murray seems to have shaken off whatever was plaguing him earlier in the season.  He is playing ridiculous football right now.  All the receivers defended him and said that a lot of what we saw earlier in the season was due to screw ups on their part.  Now that these young receivers have a better idea of where to be and what Murray is gonna do in a given situation things have looked 100% better.  And having Tampa back just makes us a whole lot more dangerous offensively.  That kid can take it to the house on any given play.

And the boogie man looks under the bed at night to make sure Jarvis Jones isn't there.  That kid is freaking scary.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And the boogie man looks under the bed at night to make sure Jarvis Jones isn't there. That kid is freaking scary.


 
He's part of the reason UGA is 4th in total defense!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna bet???


 
Yeah!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2011)

Mr. Miles ... a Mr. Jones is here to see you.  Mr. Miles ... Mr. Miles ... oh there you are.  Why are you under your desk?  Why should I be quiet?  You want me to tell him you are not here.  Why Mr. Miles, that is not honest.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah!



OUCH!!!
Those Dawgs gonna bite you!!!:jump:


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And the boogie man looks under the bed at night to make sure Jarvis Jones isn't there.  That kid is freaking scary.





Browning Slayer said:


> He's part of the reason UGA is 4th in total defense!!



I'm glad he made it clear a few weeks ago that he intends to stay as long as he can. I'm already seeing articles about his draft stock and where they think he'd go.


----------

